# Hello Everyone



## titosmeow (May 22, 2005)

Hello everyone, I am new here, just wanted to introduce myself and my boy Tito. We live in Canada, and as you can see by the photos, Tito is very happy that there is no more snow.  



















He still has lots of time to sleep in the sun though.



















Thank you for your time, I look forward to getting to know everyone better. This seems like a really great board.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love Tito, he's so cute. Is he a regular DSH? The 1st picture of him would be a great computer background


----------



## titosmeow (May 22, 2005)

Yes he is a regular DSH. It's funny you should mention using that pic for a computer background, because that is the one I am using for my computer.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Love Titos coat. He's a cutie. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey welcome to the forum


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

He is beautiful!! I love his coat.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Aww, he's cute - I like orange kitties.

Welcome to the forum! I am from Canada too!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh wow! His coat looks so thick and soft! What a beaut


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

> Yes he is a regular DSH. It's funny you should mention using that pic for a computer background, because that is the one I am using for my computer.


I also thought it would make a good background :!: What is a DSH :?:
Domestic short hair?


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Yip.


----------



## titosmeow (May 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone.  
Here are a few more pics...


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

awwwww, he's soooooo cute!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Tito's not the only one who's happy about no more snow! :roll: 

What a cutie though! I love the last one, where he's reaching out to you!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

He is a handsome boy!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

YAY for no more snow!

Where are you in Canada? I may have to come and steal Tito if you're nearby.... hes gorgeous!

I love that one of him on the fence


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He is adorable!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

icklemiss21 said:


> Where are you in Canada?


Yeah, where are ya?? I'm from Banff, Alberty. Ickle, is Burlington in Ontari-ari-o?


----------



## titosmeow (May 22, 2005)

We are from the Lethbidge, Alberta area.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

It is... I like being near the big city!

My boyfriend and I were just talking last night about having a little break in Alberta... maybe I will be able to steal Tito after all :lol:

~~~~~> has a HUGE soft spot for ginger cats!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Oh wow what a really pretty cat


----------

